# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdom/JDOMException



## newbie2009 (12. Dez 2010)

hey leute brauche dringend hilfe!


aso ich habe eine java klasse geschrieben und eine externe bibliothek verwendet "jdom".
habe diese über eclipse eingebunden.
nun wollte ich mit dieser klasse auf apache server lokal arbeiten, doch sobald ich anfange mit der klasse zu arbeiten, bekomme ich ständig den fehler :


```
root cause 

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdom/JDOMException
	Beispiel.doGet(Beispiel.java:25)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:617)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)


root cause 

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.jdom.JDOMException
	org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1645)
	org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1491)
	Beispiel.doGet(Beispiel.java:25)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:617)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
```


 kann es sein, dass die jdom-library irgendwo noch im apache ordner untergebracht werden muss?


mfg newbie


----------



## thommy.s (12. Dez 2010)

wie hast du sie denn eingebunden?

Üblicherweise werden externe Bibliotheken über /WEB-INF/lib eigebunden und müssen dann noch in den Build-Path konfiguriert werden. Lässt sich leicht überprüfen, indem man unter 'Java Resources" die 'Libraries' anschaut. Darunter muss sich das Package befinden, und in diesem müsste sich auch die Exception, die benötigt wird, anfinden lassen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## newbie2009 (13. Dez 2010)

hatte tatsächlich die klassen nicht im webordner eingebunden  

problem bereits gelöst vielen dank


----------



## thommy.s (14. Dez 2010)

dann sag das doch auch, erspart einem die Mühe...


----------

